# Xantix's Atheletic/Body Building Journal



## Xantix (May 17, 2004)

Heres the journal of a multi-sport High School Athelete and feeble attempts to bulk with a ton of cardio work going on.  During the summer I'll be able to really get into bulking, but right now 3 pounds a week is awesome progress for me.  And considering I've lost the majority of my body fat precentage monitoring my carb intake before cardio, and protein supplements throughout the day.  I'll put up progress pictures as I go along 

Goals:

- Trying to slim down a bit for those summer abs.
- Trying to bulk up a bit and get to 185 by the end of the summer, currently at 173 ( 8 Pound gain since I started dieting two weeks ago with noticeable BF% reduction )

Monday. May 17, 2004
Ab and Cardio Day
(Didn't enticipate this much cardio today lol)



Morning

* Pre - Workout *
2x Apples, Slice of Whole Wheat Bread,
Protein Shake

* Ab Workout *

3 sets x15 straight situps
3 sets x15 weighted crunches
3 sets x15 reverse crunches
3 sets x15 straight leg lifts
3 sets x15 alternate heel touches
3 sets x15 barbel oblique sides
3 sets x20 air bicycle
3 sets x15 barbell side bends

Post Workout Meal

Vitamin Supplements
Two Cups of Cottage Cheese
Two whole wheat bread slices
An Apple
Serving of Strawberries
Serving of Carrots
Litre of Water

Pre Cardio - High Protein Bar, with lots of Carbs
1 and a half hours of cardio (sport - lacrosse)

Post Cardio Meal

- Large Sub on Whole Wheat Bun, Loaded with Meat and veggies no sauces or mayonnaise
- 2x Apples
- Serving of Apples
- Litre of Water

Pre-Cardio - High Protein Bar with Lots of Carbs

Soccer Game ( 2 hours )

Post-Cardio - Large Sub on Whole Wheat - Assorted Meat and Veggies
- Diet Sprite

Pre - Cardio - High Protein Bar W/Lots of Carbs
Soccer Practice ( 3 hours )

Post- Cardio

2 cups of cottage cheese
Protein Shake
1 Cup of Strawberries
Apple


Last Meal

Two Slices of Toast w/ whole wheat and 2 table spoons of peanut butter
Serving of Carrots
Cup of Assorted Berries
4 whole eggs


----------



## Xantix (Jun 6, 2004)

Saturday, June 5, 2004

Skipped a few days.. woops

Meal #1:

1/2 Cup Unsalted Peanuts
1 Cup Blue Berries
4 Fried Whole Large Eggs
2 Glasses of Water

Meal #2:

Protein Shake
Fish Oil Pill
Vitamin Supplements

Workout Chest/Back:

Bench Press (FLAT) - 
1 set - 135 lbs - 12 reps
2 sets - 155lbs -10 reps
1 set - 170lbs - 8 reps
1 set - 185lbs - 6 reps

Incline Dumbell Flies -
2 sets - 60lbs - 12 reps (30 each hand)
2 sets - 80lbs - 10 reps (40 each hand)

Dumbell Pullovers - 
2 sets - 60lbs - 12 reps 
2 sets - 80lbs - 10 reps 

Lat Pulldowns - 
2 sets - 115lbs - 10 reps
2 sets - 125lbs - 8 reps
2 sets - 140lbs - 6 reps

Bentover Dumbell Rows -
2 sets - 30lbs - 12 reps
2 sets - 40lbs - 10 reps
2 sets - 50lbs - 8 reps
(switch hands and repeat)

Dumbell Deadlifts -
2 sets 80lbs - 15 reps
2 sets 100lbs - 10 reps

Meal 3:
Post Workout Drink with advanced Creatine Monohydrate blend.
Fish Oil Pill

Meal 4: 
Assorted Sub on Whole Wheat bread with no sauces or mayonnaise
1/2 cups of assorted nuts
2 Glasses of Water

Meal 5:

Protein Shake
1/2 Cup Blueberries
Fish Oil Pill
1 Glass of Water

Meal 6:

2 cans of ham
2 Glasses of Water

Meal 7:

1 Cup of Unsalted Peanuts
Can of Turkey
2 Glasses of Water


----------



## Xantix (Jun 6, 2004)

*Back Shot*

Today the day after yesteday's back and chest workout:


----------



## Xantix (Jun 6, 2004)

Sunday, June 06, 2004

Meal 1:

1/2 Cup Unsalted Peanuts
4 Whole Eggs (Fried)
1/2 litre of water

Meal 2:

Post Workout Shake
Fish Oil Pill

Workout: (Shoulders, Arms)

Shoulder Machine Press:

2 sets - 65lbs - 12 reps
2 sets - 75lbs - 10 reps
1 set - 85lbs - 8 reps
2 sets - 75lbs - 12 reps

Reverse Dumbell Flies:

2 sets - 40lbs - 15 reps (20lbs each hand)
2 sets - 60lbs - 12 reps (30lbs each hand)
1 set  - 70lbs - 10 reps (35lbs each hand)
2 sets - 60lbs - 12 reps (30lbs each hand)

Concentrated Curl:
(Each Hand)
2 sets - 30lbs - 12 reps
2 sets - 40lbs - 8 reps
2 sets - 35lbs - 10 reps

Barbell Curls:

2 sets - 55lbs - 12 reps
2 sets - 65lbs - 10 reps
1 set  - 75bs - 6 reps
2 sets - 65lbs - 12 reps 

Chin-Ups (Close Grip)

3 sets - 10 reps

Dumbell Hammer Curls:

3 sets - 30lbs - 12 reps
1 set - 40lbs - 10 reps
1 set -45lbs - 6 reps

Ez Curl Bar Tricep Pullovers?

4 sets - 40lbs - 12 reps

Weighted Bench Dips:

3 sets - 50lbs on lap - 12 reps
2 sets - 50lbs on lap - 10 reps

Dips:

3 sets - 15 reps

Each Forearm Curl (Reverse, Normal, and Hammer)

2 sets x 25

Plate Pinches

3 sets x 30 seconds (Only 10lb plates lol I need heavier )

Meal 3:

Post Workout Shake - Advanced Micro Creatine Monohydrate Blend
Fish Oil Pill

Meal 4:

Protein Shake ( 2 scoops of whey 40 grams of protein)
1/2 cup of strawberries

Meal 5:

1 Cup of Strawberry Yogurt
1/2 Cup of Carrots

Meal 6:

1 Can of Ham
Apple
1/4 cup of carrots

Meal 7:

1 Cup of Strawberries
Apple
Can of Ham


----------



## Xantix (Jun 6, 2004)

Feedback and my diet, and training wanted. I really want to work on my arms and rework my excercise for them, my chest seems a bit too dominate right now


----------



## Xantix (Jun 7, 2004)

Monday June 7th, 2004

Ab/Leg/Cardio Day

Meal 1:

1 Cup Trail Mix
4 Whole Fried Eggs
1 apple

Meal 2:

Pre-Workout Shake
Vitamin Supplements

Workout:

Ate a protein bar while lifting this morning contained some carbs and I think around 30grams of protein.

Decline Crunches:

3 sets x20

Weighted Flat Crunches (With 20lbs over head):

1 set x15

Decline Weighted Crunches( With 10lbs over head... owey):

3 sets x 15
1 set x 10
1 set x 8

Dumbell Bends: 

3 sets x 20 - 30lbs on each dumbell

Air Bicycle:

3 sets x 20

Reverse Crunches:

3 sets x15

Decline Oblique Crunches:

2 sets x 20

Leg Lifts:

3 sets x 12

Alternate Heel Touches:

2 sets x 30

Legs:

Dumbell Lunges:

2 sets - 60 lbs 10 reps
1 set - 60lbs 12 reps
1 set - 80lbs 6 reps
1 set - 60lbs 15 reps

Seated Leg Curls - 

2 sets - 75 lbs - 12 reps
1 set - 85 lbs - 10 reps
1 set - 95 lbs - 8 reps
1 set - 85 lbs - 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls

1 sets - 55lbs - 15 reps
1 set 65lbs - 12 reps
1 set 75lbs - 10 reps
1 set 85lbs - 8 reps
1 set 95lbs - 5 reps
1 set 85lbs -10 reps

Standing Calf Raises

3 sets - No weights - 25 reps

Bike Strength Training - 30 minutes Intense Cardio

Meal 3:

2 scoops of Cell-Tech(10grams of creatine)
2 cups of cottage cheese
Fish Oil Pill

Meal 4:

Cereal Bar
1 cup of unsalted nuts
Protein Shake

Meal 5:

Can of Ham
Apple

Meal 6:

2 cups of Yogurt
1/2 Cup of Carrots

Meal 7:

1 Cup of Cottage Cheese
1/2 Cup of Carrots
Some Yogurt


----------



## Xantix (Jun 7, 2004)

Any suggestions at all or training tips? I seem to have a bit more of a ectomorphic build then mesomorphic so I'm tring medium range repeitions, once I get stronger hopefully I'll decrease them.

I know I seem to have launched an attack on dairy today for my diet but I was hungry as hell after that workout, the create helped though.

Also do you think I could take my cell-tech before my workout or does it make a difference?

I actually took my cell-tech before I did all of that biking so I had enough energy to do so, I felt like I had to burn off the carbs from it.

If I were to take it before or during my workout I would feel more confident seeing as how I want to make gains, but no fat gains whatsoever I'm trying on a clean bulk.


----------



## Xantix (Jun 8, 2004)

*bump*

No comments or advice before I begin another dieting and working out?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

Good luck man, physique so far is looking good man. Very lean. I definitely think that it's time to add some size though. Are you looking to stay lean or are you going to start training for size?


----------



## Xantix (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm going to start training for size, I got some of that cell-tech micronized creatine blend so hopefully that will allow good gains. I take 3 scoops of it a day, and now I'm going to start just taking 2 scoops post-workout.

Also Exams are coming up for all next week, so my training is being a bit slacked, but once next friday comes around its hard-core training all through summer


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Xantix said:
			
		

> I'm going to start training for size, *I got some of that cell-tech micronized creatine blend* so hopefully that will allow good gains. I take 3 scoops of it a day, and now I'm going to start just taking 2 scoops post-workout.


Good god man!  Have you learned nothing from IM?


----------



## Xantix (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm not expecting amazing gains from it like the cheezy articles read in Magazines, I definitley have the money to waste on a container so I decided to give it a try. It was also the only creatine supplement they sold at the moment of my drug store on-shelf so I guess having that muscle-tech stuff is better than not having creatine period.

And from previous posts I've learned that muscle-tech wasn't an amazing supplier, but it's not a horrid one either if you have the money to blow on it that's fine.

Their nitro-tech protein whey 97% isolate is probably my favourite brand of protein whey as well, the taste is great, plus like I said I'm very limited to what I can buy. I can only really buy my supplements locally, and not over the internet so international brands seem to be the frenzy across Ontario right now.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Why not over the internet?  Mike has excellent foreign shipping.


----------



## Xantix (Jun 10, 2004)

I guess that's becoming a possibility for me now, before I didn't have access to a credit card.  But now that I have a summer job I have a deal set up with my Dad reimbursing him for any expenses he pays for over the internet.

But constantly bugging him for things over the internet is a hassle to do, might take weeks just to convince him.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

The thing is man, you are paying for so much advertising with Muscletech, and their products are NOT that high in quality.  Plus celltech is loaded with sugar.

Good luck though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, as he stated, " [he] definitely [has] the money to waste on a container." If only we all had the extra money to drop on additional supps. lol


----------



## Xantix (Jun 10, 2004)

Yea, actually it was kind of a bummer I wasn't aware that cell-tech was loaded with sugar when I first bought it. But it's actually better for me, I do way too much cardio in one day. Right now I'm getting atleast an hour and a half of cardio per day, it's just sort of implied now so I rarely put it on my training log.

And then days like today I took two scoops in the morning, and still went into a mild state of ketosis in the afternoon when I was working outdoors for my summer job as a referee. Which including work today totalled (4.5 hours of medium intense cardio)

I'm making slight gains right now, but my body fat is still reducing, even though my weight-lifting peaks are gaining.

But again, this is only going to go on for another week, then I can get into some real training work, and hopefully put on some nice bulk.


----------



## Xantix (Jun 12, 2004)

Saturday, June 12, 2004

Feeling sore, need to start getting some more sleep. Been stressed over exams, exams end on friday...6 days and counting.

Morning - 

Meal 1 -

3/4 cup Cottage Cheese
Carrots
Cup of Yogurt

Meal 2 - 

Advanced Creatine Monohydrate Blend
Vitamin Supplements
1/2 Cup of Peanuts

Workout -

Work-out today was cut short (had to study for exams later)

Flat Bench Presses (Did some form correcting that's why weight might seem lighter than last weeks)

140x12 155x10 170x5 155x10

Incline Dumbell Flies

40/40x12 40/40x12 40/40x12 (Form was a bit shacky and hart to get it on track because my biceps were still hurting from yesterday's workout)

Dumbell Pullovers

40x12 50x10 40x15

Lat Pull Downs -

105 x 15 135x5 125x8 115x15

Dumbell Rows

Each Hand:
40x12
50x10
40x15

Bentover Barbell Rows:

80x12
90x8
80x15

I didn't do any lower back work because my muscles down there were still sore from last week, which was really the first time I've given them a good workout with deadlifts.

Meal 3:

Post-workout Shake(2 scoops of whey 40g of Protein)
Advanced Creatine Monohydrate Blend

Meal 4:

5 whole eggs

Meal 5:

Roast Beef
Vegatable + Fruit Salad

Meal 6:

Carrots
Fish Oil Pill
Cereal Bar

Meal 7:

1 Cup of Yogurt
1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese


----------



## Xantix (Jun 13, 2004)

Sunday June 13 2004



Meal 1 -

1 Cup of Cottage Cheese
1 Cup Trail Mix

Meal 2 -

2x Apple
Oatmeal
Vitamin Supps

Workout - 

-------- Abs ----------

Flat Weighted Crunches (Weight behind head)

25lbsx12reps 25lbsx15reps

Decline Weighted Crunches (Weight behind head)

10x15 10x15 25x6

Reverse Crunches

x12 x15 x12 x20

Straight Leg Raises

x12 x15 x20

Dumbell Side Bends

x20 x20

Alternate Heel Touches

x25 x25

(Tried to set an ab-roller up with my tricep bar and it didn't work lol, same deal went for my barbell it didn't work on that either)

Meal 3 -

Advanced Creatine Monohydrate Blend
Post Work-out shake (2 scoops of whey 40+ grams of protein)

Meal 4 - 

Chicken Breast
Whole Wheat Rice

Meal 5 -

Veggy + Fruit Salad
Can of Ham

Meal 6 -

1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese
Carrots

Meal 7 - 

Chicken Breast
Table Spoon of Peanut Butter
Apple


----------



## Xantix (Jun 22, 2004)

Haven't gave up just been a bit busy lately.

Here's just a mixture of my crazed thoughts before I get some rest.

Cell-Tech was just blantly shit, I'm going to try a GNC form of creatine. A new kick ass supplement store just opened up in the mall near my house. And they're selling twin packs for around 40 dollars Canadian which isn't too bad compared with what I payed for Cell-Tech it will probably last 5x longer too.

My bicep curling has been increasing ever since I got a new barbell and free weights to work at home.. I'm curling 6 reps of 95lbs - form a bit etchy.

Tremendous back progress on my deadlifts, and lats. The V-shape is really starting to come in.

Bought a new pair of lifting gloves, I treated myself to a little bit of partying after school was done partying all night at a club kind of threw off my sleeping patterns but I'll get back on track. It was worth it though, it's not like me to live the nightlife though..

I got a membership to a University gym, which includes access to the pool as well so I'm going to do that on cardio-days.

I'll start a diet log and training log once things get more settled for me, having a bit of real-life complications.

By the end of the summer I'm hoping for these stats -
8% BF
185lbs

Currently
11% BF
168 lbs

Now that it's summer I can really get some progress done.


----------



## Xantix (Jun 22, 2004)

A before shot:


----------

